# Columbus gun permit...



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have been told that if you buy a gun inside columbus city limits, you must get a permit. I cannot for the life of me find any information on the permit on the web. Any help would be great!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You should be able to get all the info you need from a local gun shop.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

unless things have changed all you have to do buy a gun in columbus is pass the background check.but like shortdrift said just contact a gun shop to make sure.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

You have to go down to some place down on Greenlawn Ave...think it costs about $15. Only if you buy a gun inside Columbus. Why waste the time? Go do Vance's or Gander Mountain in Reynoldsburg. No permit needed, just pass the BG check.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Vances is in Columbus isn't it? At least that's what their flyer says, I was going to go to dicks to get the great price and rebates, I do agree that it's a pain but I can't find anywhere that they have the 870 black supermag 26", gander mountain has the 28" and don't think that they will price match because it's not the same size. Any suggestions on any place to go other than those two places?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, get a nova. Better gun for the money.

Bottom Bouncer is correct. Vances in is technically outside of Columbus, even though their mailing address is in Columbus. It's in a different township.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Vances is not considered Columbus for selling guns. It's in a township, otherwise police could not resell handguns. As far as dicks, I think they are all in COlumbus- Call first.

Shotguns are exempt from back ground checks, aren't they? Also Wally World can do special orders.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

I've heard mixed reviews about the nova, the main one is that you buy the name, haven't heard much bad about the 870 models. If you feel otherwise, please let me know. For $219, don't think that I can get a better gun.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Where is the closest wally world and do they have a website?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't know where you heard the mixed reviews at. The Benelli nova is the best pump gun out there for the money. You or any other person would be really hard-pressed to prove otherwise. You are orrect that you are buying the name with benelli, but what are you buying with the Remington, or Mossberg or Browning? Their reputation for building firearms. All are good companies and make good guns. It's just that some are better than others. I was in the same boat youare in and I chose the nova. I did my homework and shopped around. I chose the best gun for the money and I have not been disappointed.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

if i were in the market for a new pump gun i'd have to go with an 870 wingmaster.i've had one since the mid 70's and have had absolutely zero problems with it.they'll last you a lifetime or 5 if you take care of them!
the best thing you can do is to find the different pump guns that fit into your budget then do some homework on each of them then buy the one that YOU like the best,because you'll be the one using it for a long time.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks to everyone for the info. I ended up deciding to get the 870 super mag black synthetic in 26" with a mod choke. The price was right I think, $194 after all the rebates. I did go through dicks. Now I have yet to get any accessories/cases/ammo/targets so my experience has just begun. Thanks again, now all I need is for a few hunting buddies, haha.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

To purchase any shotgun, rifle, or handgun within Columbus city limits, you need to first apply for a "weapons transaction permit". These can be obtained at 750 Piedmont Rd just north of downtown adjacent to I71.
The cost is $20 or 25 bucks and it usually takes 7 to 10 days to be processed.


----------

